# Who uses a market filter?



## banco (29 August 2011)

Hi,

Who uses a market filter to decide whether to stay out of the market? For example some people won't take long trades in individual stocks unless the XJO is above its 200 day moving average or the adx of the XJO is above 16 etc.


----------



## tech/a (29 August 2011)

Yep


----------



## banco (29 August 2011)

tech/a said:


> Yep




You are not not usually a man of so few words :


----------



## Mistagear (29 August 2011)

Yep !


----------



## peter2 (30 August 2011)

Yep.
For a long only strategy: 
XAO = UP, buy and go for it, bugga portfolio heat.
XAO = DN, buy but protect my **** from other silly bugger's.


----------

